# Watches in use by the US Navy SEALs



## Mike_STS

Hi everyone, I'm currently doing a research on some of the watches the US Navy SEALs wear.

Appart from the issued (although not anymore) G-Shock DW-6600, and the Suunto Vector, and Casio Protrek. Do you know any other model? (I need pictures :-d)

I have a huge collection and have identified most of the watches on them, but I need help with these ones:

1.









2.








Looks like a Suunto, no idea about the exact model.

3.









4.








DW-6600??

5.









6.









7.









8.








Maybe a Protrek?

9.









Sorry for the quality of some pics.

I don't know if this is the right place to post this or maybe I'm doing something wrong, please correct me if so ;-)

Thank you very much.

EDIT: More pictures added.


----------



## mebiuspower

I think photos of weapons are forbidden here.


----------



## Dantas

Yes, you're probably correct. The 1st watch on the 1st pic looks like a Core. Try the search engine on the suunto forum and you'll find a post from a fellow member, who says that were with a seal team and they were all wearing cores. About the rest of your pics good and old Gs(including a g8000 on desert tan- excellent btw), 1 timex and suunto.


----------



## Mike_STS

OK, sorry for that, I can crop the pictures if needed.


----------



## O'Murphy

How about Luminox? I have a Colormark with a SEAL stamp on the back.


----------



## Mike_STS

Thanks a lot Dantas!! That's such a fast and accurate reply!
Which picture is the one for the Timex? Do you know the exact model?


----------



## Mike_STS

Thanks O'Murphy. IMHO Luminox watches are kind of commercial, a SEAL or any SF operator would rather prefer a cheap, tough, and clear digi watch such as a G. But that's just my thought, I might be wrong. (I haven't seen any picture of a SEAL wearing a Luminox either)


----------



## O'Murphy

Good point Mike on Luminox. This is uncharted territory for me - just picked it up for looks and durability as an "everyday" piece. 

Threads like this are interesting to follow - thanks!


----------



## Mike_STS

No problem  I bet its such a tough one too!


----------



## rock strongo

If I had to guess I'd say the timex is a 25th anniversary Ironman with the negitive display(I have one and it looks alot like that). But I could be wrong.


----------



## DNW

Judging by your profile picture and signature, you are either a SEAL, or a poser. Since you are asking what kind of watches SEALs wear, I would guess its the second, otherwise you would ask your mates.


----------



## Mike_STS

Thanks rock_strongo 

DNW I personally think there are lots of things I could be in between a SEAL and a poser, couldn't I just be a civie interested on the SEALs?? I have never said I was a SEAL, thus I am not any kind of poser.

I have always loved, respected and admired the US Navy SEALs. I don't think there is anything wrong with that.

Please lets keep the topic about watches


----------



## Janne

I think you should crop the pics. You might admire them but we are an International Forum.


----------



## Mike_STS

Ok, I will crop them and delete the pics where the watches have been identified ;-)


----------



## Dantas

Mike_STS said:


> Thanks a lot Dantas!! That's such a fast and accurate reply!
> Which picture is the one for the Timex? Do you know the exact model?


4th pic, 1st man is wearing one of the thousand possible ironman triathlon - now use ebay search;-):-d. BTW, 2nd pic, guy using binocular is wearing a highly recommended g2300 (g shock tough solar).


----------



## Mike_STS

OMG Thank you very much Dantas!! I'm astonished! 
I'm gonna delete those identified watches and may post new unidentified ones tomorrow, if it's ok with you and everyone else from the forum of course


----------



## Dantas

Mike_STS said:


> OMG Thank you very much Dantas!! I'm astonished!
> I'm gonna delete those identified watches and may post new unidentified ones tomorrow, if it's ok with you and everyone else from the forum of course


Bring then on!!!!


----------



## SEoperator77

Just out of curiosity, why are photographs of weapons forbidden on this forum? I mean apart from the standard "shut up, that's just the way it is" answer? Is there a logical legitimate reason that isn't fueled by emotion as to why weapon photography is verboten here?


----------



## brummyjon

I assume that the logic is that such images can have a tendency to fuel people's emotions. And not necessarily in a good way. 

Nice to see the military watches though. :-!


----------



## GatorJ

SEoperator77 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are photographs of weapons forbidden on this forum? I mean apart from the standard "shut up, that's just the way it is" answer? Is there a logical legitimate reason that isn't fueled by emotion as to why weapon photography is verboten here?


It's the owner's policy. That's the only reason you need. This is not a democracy and freedom of speech/expression rules don't apply on private message boards.


----------



## Doug507

Mike, are you sure DW-6600s are not still selected by some team shops? As of last fall, Navy EOD was passing them out like Tic Tacs.


----------



## Mike Weinberg

Mike_STS said:


> Thanks rock_strongo
> 
> DNW I personally think there are lots of things I could be in between a SEAL and a poser, couldn't I just be a civie interested on the SEALs?? I have never said I was a SEAL, thus I am not any kind of poser.
> 
> I have always loved, respected and admired the US Navy SEALs. I don't think there is anything wrong with that.
> 
> Please lets keep the topic about watches


Don't worry about what people say. One way to pose as a SEAL is to accuse others of being posers.


----------



## Mike_STS

OK, I will


----------



## Janne

I find it quite interesting why a civilian is "obscessed" with a unit, and which watches they wear? Specially a unit that, like most elite units worldwide, do not advertise the members or missions?

I would think that if you go back to which watches a unit wears a couple of decades, you will see a huge range, from Rolexes to G-shocks.

And I am pretty sure there is a couple of Jaeger leCoultres being worn by the unit you have your special interest in.


----------



## Mike_STS

Doug507 said:


> Mike, are you sure DW-6600s are not still selected by some team shops? As of last fall, Navy EOD was passing them out like Tic Tacs.


Hi Doug, I'm not 100% sure, I just read somewhere, maybe in these forums, that 6600s weren't issued to the SEALs anymore.
What I know for sure, is that the watch is discontinued and out of stock in many places worldwide


----------



## river rat

SEoperator77 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are photographs of weapons forbidden on this forum? I mean apart from the standard "shut up, that's just the way it is" answer? Is there a logical legitimate reason that isn't fueled by emotion as to why weapon photography is verboten here?


Here is the rule on photo's

*7 *Images in posts and signatures containing weapons of any kind (including, but not limited to, guns and knives) are not allowed. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, and which are in keeping with the general theme of the forum in which they are posted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing weapons, however, are prohibited without exception. Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.

From what it say's a staged photo with a gun and watch is not allowed.But there is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches.So the photo in the starting post were OK since the photo's showed the watches being used were guns were in the photo.I mite be wrong.


----------



## Mike_STS

Janne said:


> I find it quite interesting why a civilian is "obscessed" with a unit, and which watches they wear? Specially a unit that, like most elite units worldwide, do not advertise the members or missions?
> 
> I would think that if you go back to which watches a unit wears a couple of decades, you will see a huge range, from Rolexes to G-shocks.
> 
> And I am pretty sure there is a couple of Jaeger leCoultres being worn by the unit you have your special interest in.


Thanks Janne. I am not only interested on their watches:-d this is for a research I am doing.
I guess this is the Jaeger leCoultre you're mentioning.








As far as I read on the link I got that picture from, two Navy SEALs are currently testing (or have already tested regarding to the date of the article) the watch. I don't know if they have given the watch the OK though:-s


----------



## Mike_STS

river rat said:


> Here is the rule on photo's
> 
> *7 *Images in posts and signatures containing weapons of any kind (including, but not limited to, guns and knives) are not allowed. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, and which are in keeping with the general theme of the forum in which they are posted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing weapons, however, are prohibited without exception. Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.
> 
> From what it say's a staged photo with a gun and watch is not allowed.But there is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches.So the photo in the starting post were OK since the photo's showed the watches being used were guns were in the photo.I mite be wrong.


Good point there river_rat, I also thought the pictures had a documentary nature hence I posted them at first, but since I didn't want to create any dispute I cropped them, and I will keep cropping pictures unless a mod tells me not to. It's ok with me:-!


----------



## Janne

If they OK the watch, it wil be quite remarkable. It does not matter if it is a mechanical Seiko 5, or a JLC that costs astronomically more.
As we all know, all mechanical watches have one weakness, the balance wheel.
And JLC have not incorporated an extra cushion for the movement, like Bremont or GO have.
So, if they expose it to some hard time, and it survives, that will be quite remarkable!!

Just on a friedly note, the average Infantery grunt will expose a watch to far more dangers than an Elite unit boy.


----------



## Doug507

Good points, Janne, (especially about infantry) but Seiko divers have served in the harshest of conditions since the 60's and the vast majority of them are still running today. Just because its an auto doesn't make it fragile.


----------



## Crusader

river rat said:


> Here is the rule on photo's
> 
> *7 *Images in posts and signatures containing weapons of any kind (including, but not limited to, guns and knives) are not allowed. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, and which are in keeping with the general theme of the forum in which they are posted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing weapons, however, are prohibited without exception. Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.
> 
> From what it say's a staged photo with a gun and watch is not allowed.But there is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches.So the photo in the starting post were OK since the photo's showed the watches being used were guns were in the photo.I mite be wrong.


Perfectly right, river rat. Photos of a documentary nature are perfectly o.k., we just don't ant "staged" pictures displaying weapons for their own sake. FWIW, I think this is a reasonable policy balancing the interests of the military and legal profession, and the sensibilities of an international forum.


----------



## Peahi

I've posted a ton of pics.....do a search on "g shocks in action" over at the g shock forum. Most of the pics have g shocks, pathfinders, and suuntos. These are misc navy diver, seal, eod, usaf pj, usmc, army, and pilot pics.

One of my favorite pics here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/real...x-no-mtm-special-ops-content-here-298267.html


----------



## Janne

Doug507 said:


> Good points, Janne, (especially about infantry) but Seiko divers have served in the harshest of conditions since the 60's and the vast majority of them are still running today. Just because its an auto doesn't make it fragile.


No, but being a mechanicalmovement makes it more fragile then a Quartz. As I said, it is the balance that is the`weak point. Not the Rotor.

I had an Omega f300 while serving. Did perfectly OK. I still have it.
But then I was not in the Infantery.


----------



## tallguy

Do a little research on the Resco Patriot as well....u might be surprised what u find. And the g shock forum gang are sharp too!


----------



## Mike_STS

Peahi said:


> I've posted a ton of pics.....do a search on "g shocks in action" over at the g shock forum. Most of the pics have g shocks, pathfinders, and suuntos. These are misc navy diver, seal, eod, usaf pj, usmc, army, and pilot pics.
> 
> One of my favorite pics here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/real...x-no-mtm-special-ops-content-here-298267.html


Thanks! It really confirms the DW-6600 is the most used watch among this unit! 
Those are lots of pics! hehe but I need the models of the pictures I posted! If possible


----------



## Mike_STS

tallguy said:


> Do a little research on the Resco Patriot as well....u might be surprised what u find. And the g shock forum gang are sharp too!


Thanks tallguy, but again I think that might be commercial stuff like the Luminox. I'm not sure though! I need a reference picture of a SEAL wearing it


----------



## Doug507

Mike_STS said:


> I need a reference picture of a SEAL wearing it


I don't have one, but the Patriot is made by an active duty SEAL, based on his concept of what the perfect watch would look like. I think your research is going to end up showing that guys just wear whatever they like or can afford. G-Shock, Timex and Suunto (in that order) would be my bet.


----------



## Dantas

Mike_STS said:


> Thanks! It really confirms the DW-6600 is the most used watch among this unit!
> Those are lots of pics! hehe but I need the models of the pictures I posted! If possible


I will try again. Please fellow members correct me whenever i'm wrong.
Pic#1= that's not a watch it's a wrist compass.
pic#2 and 3= sunto X6
pic#4,8 and 9= dw-6600
pic#5= at least the strap makes me think of g-shock g-2500
pic#6= not a clue...
pic#7= strongly considering a suunto observer due to the strap holes and lugs, but it looks too big on your photo; please, take a look for your self.


----------



## Nalu

Mike_STS said:


> Thanks tallguy, but again I think that might be commercial stuff like the Luminox. I'm not sure though! I need a reference picture of a SEAL wearing it


The RESCO Patriot is not "commercial stuff like the Luminox". As TG suggests, doing some reading (you are doing research, right - or are you just waiting for folks to give you the answers?) about RESCO might help your project. There are a few dozen Patriots on the wrists of SEALs in Coronado and Va Beach.

Note that the RESCO web site will be updated to a whole new format in the next couple of weeks and the computer-generated photos will be replaced with pictures of the actual watches.









(note that the fat-arse old guy on the right who's trying to look happy and not hurl is NOT a SEAL, despite what his shirt says. The guy on the left is the real deal :-!)


----------



## Janne

Colin, if that is you, then remember that you are not an old, fat-arse guy!!

The Seal might have muscle power, but you have brain power!!


----------



## tallguy

Nice pic Colin!


----------



## Nalu

Thanks TG and Janne - Smitty was a great host and I really did have fun on the O-course. I'm looking forward to doing better the next go-around! I will bring cammies that fit me next time though :-d


----------



## andy_s

Good one Colin!

My wife is now my trainer, worse, by far, than any PTI...!


----------



## Mike_STS

Again thanks so much to all!!
Dantas you're such an ace!

Thanks Colin! My fault, I admit I didn't read much about RESCO, I just focused on G's and Suuntos :-( That's great first hand info!
And regarding to the O'course...well what can I say, that is awesome, congrats. 
I wish I had the chance to do the same someday, doing the O'course has always been a dream of mine.


----------



## Mudman001

Yes the United States NATO bought enough 6600 series Gs to last issueing them out another 5 to 10 yrs. So the Dw6600-1V is still worn used and issued as of right now I know of 3 guy's who were just issued the Badass Gshock. NATO also has purchase numbers for the 6900-1v and the DW5600E as well. Depends on the unit your in as to which Gshock you get issued. Hope this helps to clear things up a bit.


----------



## tribe125

Mudman001 said:


> Yes the United States NATO bought enough 6600 series Gs to last issueing them out another 5 to 10 yrs.


It's possible that some of those watches will have 'resin rot' by the time they're issued. They'll be stored away from light, presumably, but some stored watches have shown this problem.


----------



## Zarith

Doug507 said:


> I don't have one, but the Patriot is made by an active duty SEAL, based on his concept of what the perfect watch would look like.


Then he totally failed. The "Patriot" has none of the specifications required for military operation. It's nothing more than a fashion accessory.

-It is fragile (automatic movements hate shocks)

-It is not accurate (mechanical movements have a strong deviation)

-It lacks precision (no minute markers)

-It doesn't have a chrono (timing is more essential than reading time in operation.)

-It uses a dificult to operate screwed crown (a waste of time)

-It has an heavy lume that cannot be muted (making you easy target).

-It is heavy.

-It is expensive and difficult to repair/replace.

The Seal reference is just marketing. This "Patriot" has nothing specific that makes it stand out. It is just another micro brand watch, like the Boschett, the Helson, Benarus, etc...


----------



## nsmike

Zarith said:


> Then he totally failed. The "Patriot" has none of the specifications required for military operation. It's nothing more than a fashion accessory.
> 
> -It is fragile (automatic movements hate shocks)
> 
> -It is not accurate (mechanical movements have a strong deviation)
> 
> -It lacks precision (no minute markers)
> 
> -It doesn't have a chrono (timing is more essential than reading time in operation.)
> 
> -It uses a dificult to operate screwed crown (a waste of time)
> 
> -It has an heavy lume that cannot be muted (making you easy target).
> 
> -It is heavy.
> 
> -It is expensive and difficult to repair/replace.
> 
> The Seal reference is just marketing. This "Patriot" has nothing specific that makes it stand out. It is just another micro brand watch, like the Boschett, the Helson, Benarus, etc...


As some one that had 8 years active and 12 in the reserves you don't know what your talking about. From 1973 to 1981 when I was on active duty the most popular field watches were Sako divers. If you think you can plan a 20 km movement with split second timing, your crazy, a Sako's accuracy is plenty. If super precise timing was required, then all issue watches would hack, they did not.


----------



## johnee

Zarith said:


> Then he totally failed. The "Patriot" has none of the specifications required for military operation. It's nothing more than a fashion accessory.
> 
> -It is fragile (automatic movements hate shocks)
> 
> -It is not accurate (mechanical movements have a strong deviation)
> ...
> ....
> 
> The Seal reference is just marketing. This "Patriot" has nothing specific that makes it stand out. It is just another micro brand watch, like the Boschett, the Helson, Benarus, etc...


Then explain why SEALs used Rolex watches for so long? The main reason they stopped using them was cause cheap digitals came out. THEN, they quickly learned the battery is a weaker link than they thought.

True, todays technology makes digital watches more attractive, but LOTS of military folks still want mechanical watches. I do agree with your point on the lume, I much prefer tritium, much more subtle and reliable.


----------



## nsmike

+2 on the tritium holding a mini maglight against the crystal and cupping your hands around so as to prevent light leakage to recharge the lume is pain in the posterior.


----------



## Desertnate

I've worked with a large number of SEALs and other SF types over the years. I've never seen any of them wear an analog watch outside the wire. The every present G-Shocks, Suunto's, and Pathfinders were what they wore when they "went to work". I did spot a Seiko Black Monster and a couple Seiko 007's, but they were left in garrison. Back home you'll see all manner of time pieces. One unit I worked in, it seemed almost every officer over a certain rank wore a Rollex. However, when they left home, the watch stayed behind too.


----------



## nsmike

Desertnate said:


> I've worked with a large number of SEALs and other SF types over the years. I've never seen any of them wear an analog watch outside the wire. The every present G-Shocks, Suunto's, and Pathfinders were what they wore when they "went to work". I did spot a Seiko Black Monster and a couple Seiko 007's, but they were left in garrison. Back home you'll see all manner of time pieces. One unit I worked in, it seemed almost every officer over a certain rank wore a Rollex. However, when they left home, the watch stayed behind too.


My experience was with an earlier generation and Army, but the general characteristics are the same, tough, reliable,and fairly inexpensive at the PX, BX.


----------



## Liffguard

I already replied to the other thread but though it might bear repeating here. I know a couple of guys from the UK's SBS and SFSG (special boat service and special forces support group). The most common watches by far were g-shocks or a normal cheap casio. I've also seen a few Suuntos knocking about and one Traser but cheap digitals definitely rule the day.


----------

